# Running Bias on Laptop for Live show vs. Axe Fx Ultra?



## concertjunkie (May 17, 2016)

My other guitarist is looking to replace his Pod HD 500X with an Axe Fx Ultra, which is what I'm using in our rack. Recently I got Bias FX and Bias Amp installed on a friends computer and tried out the software, and was pretty damn impressed. Now reading that they have midi automation, this heavily intrigues me, as this could be a cheaper upgrade then an Axe Fx and less equipment, just one more plugin to run in the DAW. Currently I use Logic to run our live show, which includes midi patch changes for both my Axe Fx and the Pod HD so we don't need pedalboards. If Bias is capable of doing this, has anyone used this in a live setting? I would already have the power amp for it to work, but don't have it installed on my laptop to test.

For anyone using Bias in a live setting (preferably with a laptop):

How fast do patches change? Is there a noticeable lag or is it seamless? 

What is the computer load? Currently in my session I just hit play and Logic runs the backing tracks and click tracks out to each member for their mixes. Since the laptop is running an i7, SSD and 16GB of ram, I can't imagine adding a plugin will drastically affect performance.

If you have suggestions or insight on this, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## zenshin (Jun 10, 2016)

I've used Bias, Amplitube, and Lepou live. All have performed great, however I'm using a live focused DAW that I wrote myself so I know my patch changes are split second instant. Basically it all comes down to your DAW and how well it performs on an individual. I've never used Logic live so I can't speak of its patch change and latency performance. However I do use it in recording, absolutely love it there.

As for computer performance, the impact of these plugins is not bad at all and I'm not running anything close to as powerful as you. I'm on a Macbook Pro with an i5 2.5 GhZ, 8 gigs of ram, and SSD yet I can run lots of effects in parallel then run them into Bias or Amplitube depending on the tone. Latency is not an issue for me whatsoever.

If I could throw in another tip that you're likely already using, make sure wifi is turned off while playing live. I've noticed for myself that Bias loads noticeably faster when the internet is off. Same with many other paid plugins since they usually like to send off some kind of TCP or HTTP request to the interwebs. 

All in all, it's worth going for. Way more convenient to carry around than my tube rig and sounds fantastic. Hasn't given me any trouble. While I will be the first to say that yes, the Axe-fx is a phenomenal piece of gear, I just can't justify the purchase anymore for myself. Others may feel differently of course.


----------



## Aymara (Jun 11, 2016)

When I read about Logic and i7 and 16 GB RAM, you seem to have a Macbook Pro like me ... so you definitely won't encounter performance issues.

So the best recommendation I can give is to download the demo and try it out yourself  ... because I didn't test, if the latest update fixed all issues. I mainly use the iPad version for practice and patch creation and the Desktop version for recording. The latest iPad update fixed the issue, that BIAS FX sometimes got overloaded and produced a horrible noise.

PS: I used Reaper instead of Logic, because it supports VST.


----------



## concertjunkie (Jun 15, 2016)

zenshin said:


> I've used Bias, Amplitube, and Lepou live. All have performed great, however I'm using a live focused DAW that I wrote myself so I know my patch changes are split second instant. Basically it all comes down to your DAW and how well it performs on an individual. I've never used Logic live so I can't speak of its patch change and latency performance. However I do use it in recording, absolutely love it there.
> 
> As for computer performance, the impact of these plugins is not bad at all and I'm not running anything close to as powerful as you. I'm on a Macbook Pro with an i5 2.5 GhZ, 8 gigs of ram, and SSD yet I can run lots of effects in parallel then run them into Bias or Amplitube depending on the tone. Latency is not an issue for me whatsoever.
> 
> ...




Very helpful, thanks! And yes, I do turn off Wifi when we perform. Not for those reasons, but rather so I can connect to my Behringer X16 via ethernet to adjust our personal mix .


I will definitely give it a go! I love the axe fx, but to be able to have consistency across all devices (laptop for personal playing/recording as well as for a live setting) is a much more desirable benefit, than to have one piece of equipment (axe fx) that I have to constantly remove from my rack rig to use.


----------



## zenshin (Jun 16, 2016)

concertjunkie said:


> Very helpful, thanks! And yes, I do turn off Wifi when we perform. Not for those reasons, but rather so I can connect to my Behringer X16 via ethernet to adjust our personal mix .
> 
> 
> I will definitely give it a go! I love the axe fx, but to be able to have consistency across all devices (laptop for personal playing/recording as well as for a live setting) is a much more desirable benefit, than to have one piece of equipment (axe fx) that I have to constantly remove from my rack rig to use.



Ahh slick idea on the Behringer! I didn't think of that. Would be great for making adjustments for the room itself. I remember learning the hard way to not trust the sound guy (unless you slip them a $20). I'll have to try that now


----------



## PBGas (Jun 18, 2016)

Always encouraging to hear folks running their laptops live for tone. I'd like to try it one time as well. Now that we have the Bias stand alone piece happening, I may start thinking of this.


----------

